# Baron Corbin



## x78

He's been on every house show recently and seems to have his gimmick and character hook down. I would've thought he would be debuting imminently regardless of anything they put on the Network.


----------



## BornBad

don't find the promo on the network.. it was during the takeover preview?


----------



## BehindYou

Damn living in the UK....

hopefully someone can find and post this.


----------



## Oxidamus

I considered myself the #1 Baron Corbin fan until BornBad came along. I really see him going far in the WWE. The sooner he debuts properly the better.


----------



## Chris22

I'm also interested in seeing how far he can go, hope he debuts soon though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

BornBad said:


> don't find the promo on the network.. it was during the takeover preview?


yeah, after the Ascension/Kalisto&Cara video. 


Haven't seen his in-ring stuff yet, but judging from that video and the things I've heard about him, he seems pretty promising. Athletic, 6'8, 275lbs and seems like he has decent enough mic skills. 

Looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## Allur

He seems like a pretty darn exciting prospect to say the least. Could someone link the promo if it's somewhere online?


----------



## Dpc292

...I'm terrifyed of this guy right now...SOMEBODY HOLD ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. I

Motorbike is a little cheesy but I'm intrigued to see how he has come along in the ring.


----------



## BornBad

Oxi said:


> I considered myself the #1 Baron Corbin fan until BornBad came along. I really see him going far in the WWE. The sooner he debuts properly the better.


you welcome bro. 

To be fair i just noticed him because he's friend with my boy Corey Graves but i'm hyped to Corbin returning with his new character


----------



## gabrielcev

I'd say he is decent from what I seen so far. He is a huge dude and he can move fairly quickly in the ring. He has been mostly jobbing on NXT. I haven't seen anything to get excited about him though.


----------



## RiverFenix

He should use the Heart Punch as his finisher (homage to Mean Mark Callous). Hopefully he NEVER uses the chokeslam - so damn overdone for big men to use.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Gravenbabies, you have seen Corbin wrestle many times, you have commented on his demeanor, but I am curious, what is his finisher?

As for the promo yesterday - overall I liked it, he seems pretty bad ass. HOWEVER, you guys may give me shit for this, but if I didn't know any better, based on that promo I would say that his character is that of a vampire hunter, who is also a werewolf (the whole "your kind and my kind," "my kind will destroy your kind," plus the wolf jacket...). Now I don't think that's really what he was going for, but that's what I got out of it....


----------



## Dpc292

papercuts_hurt said:


> Gravenbabies, you have seen Corbin wrestle many times, you have commented on his demeanor, but I am curious, what is his finisher?
> 
> As for the promo yesterday - overall I liked it, he seems pretty bad ass. HOWEVER, you guys may give me shit for this, but if I didn't know any better, based on that promo I would say that his character is that of a vampire hunter, who is also a werewolf (the whole "your kind and my kind," "my kind will destroy your kind," plus the wolf jacket...). Now I don't think that's really what he was going for, but that's what I got out of it....


...you have problems man.


----------



## normal situation

papercuts_hurt said:


> Gravenbabies, you have seen Corbin wrestle many times, you have commented on his demeanor, but I am curious, what is his finisher?


I saw him wrestle the dark match of the post Takeover 1 NXT, he used some type of modified reverse STO. It looked like he was going for a lariat, but then grabbed his opponent before they fell all the way and whipped them back into the reverse STO. You can kinda see what I mean in this image.


----------



## Gravenbabies

I uploaded the promo from my phone so it kind of sucks but you get the idea https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5AZ50e7r9g


----------



## Gravenbabies

papercuts_hurt said:


> Gravenbabies, you have seen Corbin wrestle many times, you have commented on his demeanor, but I am curious, what is his finisher?
> 
> As for the promo yesterday - overall I liked it, he seems pretty bad ass. HOWEVER, you guys may give me shit for this, but if I didn't know any better, based on that promo I would say that his character is that of a vampire hunter, who is also a werewolf (the whole "your kind and my kind," "my kind will destroy your kind," plus the wolf jacket...). Now I don't think that's really what he was going for, but that's what I got out of it....


That's a interesting spin on it..in person though he is more like a Bad Ass.... Lone Wolf... Tough as Nails Biker....No entrance music needed... they come out and he destroys them and walks away..the end


----------



## JDTheAlpha

Still cant seem to watch the video :leslie . Anyways, I dont know a whole lot about him. I remember seeing him in some NXT battle royal awhile ago, months ago or so and I thought he was decent (I only say decent because he didnt get much offense in, although he did eliminate someone). I do like his look and he stands out from the rest on his looks alone imo, especially when u add his brute size. I am pulling for him for two reasons. One being I think the WWe is in need of a new monster who doesnt take any shit, like him with his current gimmick. And two, I remember seeing some interviews of him a year or so ago. He seems like a humble dude. So yeah.


----------



## Snake Plissken

He's has a stand out look, I'm excited for his debut, really hope he debuts at the next set of Tapings.


----------



## Gravenbabies

JDTheAlpha said:


> Still cant seem to watch the video :leslie


It may be youtube I put the video on my facebook page https://www.facebook.com/gravenbabies?fref=photo


----------



## Gravenbabies

If Baron Corbin does Debut tonight Maybe you'll spot me in the crowd holding this sign!!


----------



## Mr. I

It's good presentation for him.


----------



## Gravenbabies

Ithil said:


> It's good presentation for him.


:yum:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

That wolf crap looks campy as hell but I'm willing to give him a chance.


----------



## BornBad

nice blackcraftcult jacket


----------



## BehindYou

Anyone remmeber the pics when he first showed up on the FCW roster page? 









he looks so much better, he's really worked hard to get in shape, respect


----------



## [email protected]

That's how you do a squash match....


----------



## BornBad

Trending world wide #baroncorbin

Can we callin it "making a impact" ?


----------



## THANOS

His finisher is sick, but I worry he won't get to use it very long since it's a better version of Bray Wyatt's Sister Abigail.


----------



## JDTheAlpha

Even though it was just a squash, i was impressed by his sheer power and intensity.


----------



## Boliever

The dude has a Kassius Ohno belly if ever I've seen one. They should have left him off the roster until he fixed that shit because it looks gross.


----------



## Redzero

That debut was great.

dat finisher doe.


----------



## obby

Ithil said:


> It's good presentation for him.


I DREAM BROKEN DREAMS


----------



## Mr. I

Boliever said:


> The dude has a Kassius Ohno belly if ever I've seen one. They should have left him off the roster until he fixed that shit because it looks gross.


You have a Bo Dallas avatar.


----------



## DemBoy

He looks like Opie from SoA.


----------



## Phaedra

I was disappointed at first, but then I realised that is just a taster, this guy is going to lay waste man.


----------



## x78




----------



## CenaBoy4Life

He should keep that cool vest on while he wrestles. Not because he's ugly or anything it just looks nice.


----------



## JDTheAlpha

Boliever said:


> The dude has a Kassius Ohno belly if ever I've seen one. They should have left him off the roster until he fixed that shit because it looks gross.


Well, he used to be a 320 pound guard in the NFL and since then he has lost some weight and has a better toned body compared to when he first came to the WWE, just look at the pic that was recently posted where u could see stretch marks. I dont think his physique is that bad. Its just mostly extra skin around his stomach that he will lose over time. Its nothing compared to BO's gut when he takes his victory lap, just saying.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I thought he looked impressive, my only gripe is that while I have heard from house show reports that it is part of his deal that he has no entrance music, if that's the case they should have at least showed his entrance and not given him the "already in the ring" treatment, which is usually reserved for the Gooljars of the world.


----------



## hhhshovel

dudes finisher is sick. looks like a beast. push this guy as a monster face or heel that squashes everyone and then have :cena5 bury him


----------



## BoJackson

His gimmick is that he's Fulton from the Mighty Ducks. 

I'm a fan.


----------



## THANOS

papercuts_hurt said:


> I thought he looked impressive, my only gripe is that while I have heard from house show reports that it is part of his deal that he has no entrance music, if that's the case they should have at least showed his entrance and not given him the "already in the ring" treatment, which is usually reserved for the Gooljars of the world.


Didn't Goldberg begin as an "already in the ring jobber" only to destroy Hugh Morris? I could be mistaken, but if that's what they're going for, I'm down.


----------



## Mr. I

papercuts_hurt said:


> I thought he looked impressive, my only gripe is that while I have heard from house show reports that it is part of his deal that he has no entrance music, if that's the case they should have at least showed his entrance and not given him the "already in the ring" treatment, which is usually reserved for the Gooljars of the world.


He got the "already in the ring" treatment to make his absolute and sudden squash of Parker more of a surprise.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Not a big fan of him using that finisher, since it's basically another Reverse STO. That first punch that he threw was absolutely brutal though.


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> He got the "already in the ring" treatment to make his absolute and sudden squash of Parker more of a surprise.


Yeah, I think that's what they were going for although Renee botched it somewhat by mentioning that Corbin is an intimidating opponent that nobody would want to face, they should have just straight up not mentioned him until the match started. I also wish they hadn't played music after his win but whatever, it was still a good start.


----------



## L.I.O.

Boliever said:


> The dude has a Kassius Ohno belly if ever I've seen one. They should have left him off the roster until he fixed that shit because it looks gross.


You sure you're talking about Corbin and not Mojo?


----------



## Brodus Clay

Hate already those Suicide Girl star tattoos, now his finisher? awesome! but without the proper selling it would look like shit.


----------



## Gravenbabies

Boliever said:


> The dude has a Kassius Ohno belly if ever I've seen one. They should have left him off the roster until he fixed that shit because it looks gross.



Nothing about Corbin is Gross....:smokey2


----------



## Vic Capri

I can't be the only one who gets a Michael Myers vibe from him. Guy gives me the chills!









- Vic


----------



## BornBad

did somebody really really compared Corbin to the hamburglar Chris Hero???


----------



## Allur

Boliever said:


> The dude has a Kassius Ohno belly if ever I've seen one. They should have left him off the roster until he fixed that shit because it looks gross.


Huh? Did you even see Ohno at his worst?


----------



## BehindYou

Tollerz gonna troll....

He is still making progress with his physique AND has a lot of muscle compared to Ohno And you can afford a looser midsection at 6ft7.

Of the tall guys at NXT, i think he has a more imposing figure than Big Cass even if his stomach is a bit more SAWFT


----------



## Zilbread

BehindYou said:


> Of the tall guys at NXT, i think he has a more imposing figure than Big Cass even if his stomach is a bit more SAWFT


Totally correct! He comes off as way more intimidating than a lot of the big guys in NXT. The man may not have the stereotypical six pack but I would hardly compare him to Ohno. In fact, I can say is his abs were the last thing I noticed tonight. He came off as a total badass to me.


----------



## Snake Plissken

What a Debut :mark::mark::mark::mark:

His finisher is awesome, He carries himself well. Love how calm he was then suddenly unleashed aggression. 

I need to see more of Baron Corbin now.


----------



## KingOfKings

Very impressed. For some reason I think he'd look good coming to the ring in a trenchcoat with crow makeup on.

Like a really big, imposing Stinger.


----------



## p862011

really impressed he took cj's head off with that right hand lol

sick finisher too

i hope corey graves makes a recovery because graves and corbin would make a great tag team


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

He needs to get a haircut as soon as possible. Other than that he looks like one of the most promising guys on the roster. I wonder what his real height is, probably around 6'6.


----------



## Mr. I

The hair absolutely makes his look, he should not touch it. He has a baby face, which makes him look young, the beard and longer hair goes a long way towards making him look more intimidating.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> The hair absolutely makes his look, he should not touch it. He has a baby face, which makes him look young, the beard and longer hair goes a long way towards making him look more intimidating.


Hell no. His current hair is horrible and since he's clearly balding it's better if he just gets rid of it. Like Bryan Cranston said, the less hair you have on your head, the more intimidating you look. The opposite is also true for facial hair so bald head plus a beard or goatee = intimidating badass.


----------



## Gravenbabies

Zilbread said:


> Totally correct! He comes off as way more intimidating than a lot of the big guys in NXT. The man may not have the stereotypical six pack but I would hardly compare him to Ohno. In fact, I can say is his abs were the last thing I noticed tonight. He came off as a total badass to me.


exactly!


----------



## BruceLeGorille

He has this cool factor Kevin Nash used to have, very good debut, damn Trips can handle business


----------



## Gravenbabies

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Hell no. His current hair is horrible and since he's clearly balding it's better if he just gets rid of it. .


:davos
Nothing wrong with the mans hair! 

Are his looks all you care about?


----------



## TripleG

I am trying to find out more about this guy because I never knew anything about him. The way he killed CJ Parker was awesome!


----------



## Gravenbabies

TripleG said:


> I am trying to find out more about this guy because I never knew anything about him. The way he killed CJ Parker was awesome!


You could find out about him from our House show recaps : ---> http://masonsringsideview.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sarcasm1

Just a reminder that Triple H is high on him based on the conference call from the last takeover.


----------



## Shenroe

Sarcasm1 said:


> Just a reminder that Triple H is high on him based on the conference call from the last takeover.


What did he say? Sorry I'm a bit lazy


----------



## rockdig1228

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Hell no. His current hair is horrible and since he's clearly balding it's better if he just gets rid of it. Like Bryan Cranston said, the less hair you have on your head, the more intimidating you look. The opposite is also true for facial hair so bald head plus a beard or goatee = intimidating badass.


Uhhhhhh, gotta disagree heavily with you here. This was posted earlier in the thread, you actually think this is a better look?



BehindYou said:


>


----------



## brianh28

Not knocking the guy. loved seeing squash Parker but wasn't his finisher kind of a modified Sister Abigail? Or was that just me?


----------



## Allur

brianh28 said:


> Not knocking the guy. loved seeing squash Parker but wasn't his finisher kind of a modified Sister Abigail? Or was that just me?


They're both variants of the reverse STO, yes.


----------



## brianh28

Allur said:


> They're both variants of the reverse STO, yes.


Ok, glad it wasn't just me. Again not knocking it, just thinking later down the line he might have to change finishers is all.


----------



## Honey Bucket

His finisher is fucking awesome but how will he be able to pull it off (and make it look believable) against bigger guys? Still, looks like a great prospect and is a little reminiscent of Edge when he debuted back in 1998 but with more size (not with the looks obviously, but being all urban, dark and mysterious).


----------



## rockdig1228

Honey Bucket said:


> His finisher is fucking awesome but how will he be able to pull it off (and make it look believable) against bigger guys? Still, looks like a great prospect and is a little reminiscent of Edge when he debuted back in 1998 but with more size (not with the looks obviously, but being all urban, dark and mysterious).


Thankfully for Corbin, there's very few big guys left for him to worry about facing. But you're right, I think the real test may come to see if he can pull it off against a thicker tall guy like Kane. I'd imagine they'll also build up a lariat as his secondary finisher. I remember there was a tag match a couple months ago where he teamed with Sawyer Fulton, and literally the only thing I remember about that match was his clothesline haha.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Shenroe said:


> What did he say? Sorry I'm a bit lazy


My mistake, it was twitter Q&A not a conference call. Someone asked him "who is the mega star to watch out for?" His answer "Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn, Baron Corbin and Alexa Bliss."


----------



## Gravenbabies

Sarcasm1 said:


> My mistake, it was twitter Q&A not a conference call. Someone asked him "who is the mega star to watch out for?" His answer "Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn, Baron Corbin and Alexa Bliss."


I remember when he said that


----------



## They LIVE

Poor CJ....


----------



## the frenchise

Great debut, his finisher was awesome and kudos to parker to sell it like a fn boss.
The presence of Corbin was amazing even without an entrance. Great stuff.


----------



## Mr. I

Honey Bucket said:


> His finisher is fucking awesome but how will he be able to pull it off (and make it look believable) against bigger guys? Still, looks like a great prospect and is a little reminiscent of Edge when he debuted back in 1998 but with more size (not with the looks obviously, but being all urban, dark and mysterious).


The solution is "don't put him in with bigger guys". Most of NXT is smaller guys, so he stands out.


----------



## ozzyanson

the frenchise said:


> Great debut, his finisher was awesome and kudos to parker to sell it like a fn boss.


Good point. Buzzing to see Corbin debut and Parker made what could have been yet another nxt squash into something much more than that. Just hope this isn't a bad sign for Parker as his current gimmick is working.
Overall, I see Corbin as having the most potential in nxt. Presence in the ring is massive before he even does anything


----------



## BornBad

How is Corbin with the mic? cause if he can cut great promo we have a total package


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

x78 said:


>


Believable big man presence? Check.
Noticeably improved physique? Check.
Slick finisher? Check.

And of course dat punch tho. bama Corbin has colored me impressed. Gonna be fairly interesting to see where he goes.


----------



## DemBoy

BornBad said:


> How is Corbin with the mic? cause if he can cut great promo we have a total package


If he's not, they should use Corey Graves as his manager. He fits with Corbin's gimmick with that outlaw look he has.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

BornBad said:


> How is Corbin with the mic? cause if he can cut great promo we have a total package


Well I remember he had a promo in one of the sets of leaked videos from a year or two ago and it was dreadful. HOWEVER, that was a while ago, I'm sure he has improved now, as he sounded OK (not fantastic in my opinion, but okay) in his promo video that aired the day before Takeover. If you have WWE network, the promo is in the Takeover preview episode of NXT (Episode 239), a little more than halfway through if I recall correctly. I'm not sure if he does promos at house shows, if so then maybe Gravenbabies or one of the others who attends house shows could tell you more.


----------



## normal situation

Corbin showed more potential in a 30 second squash match then Mojo Rawley has in his entire time on NXT TV. GG


----------



## Vic Capri

> How is Corbin with the mic? cause if he can cut great promo we have a total package


In his case, I'm okay with him not talking. He has a serial killer presence. If they want to book him as a monster, just have him hurt people. That's it. It will work.

- Vic


----------



## Quietus

Not sure why people are hating on that poster, Corbin does have a Kassius Ohno belly. However, his height, his attire and the tattoos hide it well and make him look "reasonably" badass like.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil

He needs to change the finisher, that is waiting to be botched, other that he looks good, I'll see how it pans out.


----------



## Wynter

He impressed me in nothing but 5 seconds. His finisher is so :wall It just looks so impactful and smooth. He needs an opponent to sell it to really bring it home, but I'd imagine they've thought about that. A second finisher might be added for the big guys who can't really swing and snap back like a smaller one.

Love his look too. I'm getting some serial killer vibes. Letting him speak would be a mistake. At least he shouldn't be cutting promos. He should just be telling folks he wants to skin them alive and eat their flesh while staring them down :lol Just go full blown creepy with this dude.


----------



## #Mark

BornBad said:


> How is Corbin with the mic? cause if he can cut great promo we have a total package


Dude has only wrestled one squash match. He looks impressive but let's not get carried away with the total package talk.


----------



## Snake Plissken

I agree with him not speaking. Let him keep that expressionless cold look on his face like before the match with CJ, unpredictable. Give Corbin a manager who will fit well with his gimmick to hype him up. Corbin definitely has a Michael Myers-esque presence. The guy could be the next big monster in WWE, I just hope they don't fuck him up.


----------



## BehindYou

elhijodelbodallas said:


> He needs to get a haircut as soon as possible. Other than that he looks like one of the most promising guys on the roster. I wonder what his real height is, probably around 6'6.


 Football stats say 6ft6.

2 inches seems the minimum you can cut off any billed height these days. Ofcourse, he could have 2 inch lifts on easily.



> Corbin does have a Kassius Ohno belly.


being considerably overweight and having an untoned stomach are not the same lol


----------



## RiverFenix

#Mark said:


> Dude has only wrestled one squash match. He looks impressive but let's not get carried away with the total package talk.


He's wrestled about a dozen times on NXT television. Calling it his "debut" was basically the debut of a push for him.


----------



## BornBad

Ichabod Crane said:


> Give Corbin a manager who will fit well with his gimmick to hype him up.


 










it would be just :mark:


----------



## The High King

Redzero said:


> That debut was great.
> 
> dat finisher doe.


Debut?
Seems he is not new and has appeared on nxt before


----------



## Kaz

It was funny seeing Corbin debut against Parker who beat him when he debuted with the hippy gimmick last year. Now the tides have turned, though.

Anyway, a while back I suggested that Corbin should be pushed since he's progressing very well, but most people thought it was too early. He didn't have that presence back then, but he didn't have a gimmick either and he was supposed to job, so that's not surprising.

Anyway, glad to see him get called up. Does anyone have a link to his promo? Both the ones from youtube and facebook in the previous pages don't work.


----------



## Lord Stark

I like the finisher. It looks like he's gonna be Graves' replacement as the badass, loner character.


----------



## King BOOKAH

Graves can be his manager.. OH, EM, GEE.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Was Raquel Diaz a good talker? I believe Corbin and herself was originally going to be paired together.


----------



## Londrick

Hard to judge his in ring work by a squash and I've never heard him talk but everything else gets a thumbs up.


----------



## Oxidamus

Corbin has wrestled more than one match, why are some people saying that e hasn't? :lol
NXT put people on as jobbers before their official 'debut' which is awkward an everyone who knows that is in agreement.
And CJ isn't exactly a small guy. He's pretty tall especially in comparison to most guys on NXT and even on the main roster, so Corbin being able to use his finisher on most guys shouldn't be too problematic.
Though I think he should get another finisher too.


----------



## BehindYou

The High King said:


> Debut?
> Seems he is not new and has appeared on nxt before


 Thats how NXT works though, peple will re-debut with a gimmick later on.


----------



## BornBad

he had something like 2 matchs and a battle royal back in january... no one cared






But now. It's another story


----------



## WWE

His finisher was :wall

His look to the camera when the ref held his hand in victory was :wall

His clothesline before the finisher was :wall


----------



## Wynter

It's amazing how a tweak or a repackage can mean the world for a talent. Corbin went from a jobber no one cared about to this guy who looks like he will eat your face :lol And I love how the NXT crowd is so accepting and passionate for the product. They're willing to give any talent a chance. 

He used to be a jobber? No problem. If he comes back and does something awesome, the NXT crowd is very willing to give them another chance to shine. Great shit all around.

I hope Corbin continues to be impressive. I know he only did two moves, but it just worked. He has a nice aura and great serial killer look to him. NXT is the perfect place to really hone his character.

I'm still in love with his finisher. Love how he came in, whooped ass and then left. No entrance or anything. Amazing :lol


----------



## Darkness is here

Looking forward to iwc's turn on yet another talent soon.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Corbin looked like a beast. With good booking, they can make him look like a threat to the NXT title, even if his ring skills are limited at this point.


----------



## RiverFenix

I might have switched up the Kenta and Corbin programs - have Kenta crashed by Parker and have Baron Corbin vs Ascension. It would have been a helluva way to push Corbin having him take on Ascension 1-on-2 after a year of Ascension dominating any team put in front of them. Epic way to sell his Lone Wolf badassery with Ascension on their way out anyways. I guess you have to keep Ascension reasonably strong given their heading up to the main roster though.


----------



## Vic

Haven't been watching NXT for long, about 4 or so months now, but Corbin had probably the biggest "what the hell" debuts I've seen in WWE in awhile :lol. Everything about him just screamed "damn", but in a good way. He has a legit intense & terrifying look, and he seemed decent in ring despite his lack of experience. All it takes is a few tweaks for someone to become interesting/amazing these days lol.


----------



## Lord Stark

Sarcasm1 said:


> Was Raquel Diaz a good talker? I believe Corbin and herself was originally going to be paired together.


She was one of the better mic workers down at FCW/NXT overall.


----------



## Swaggie Sandwich

I recommend checking out his Twitter!


----------



## p862011

imagine corbin and graves as a tag team:mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

p862011 said:


>


The tat on his right arm - RMFD and ZMFH is to memorialize his close friend Ryan Dunn (One of Jackass crew) and Zach Hartwell who died when in a single car wreck in 2011.


----------



## BornBad

Corbin and Graves.....Best for Business


----------



## Rhawk

Not sure what I was impressed with more, his finisher, the way CJ sold it, or that punch, Jesus that thing echoed!

Honestly he came across as a major badass during his debut. I want him to succeed in NXT, but I want him to do it with someone else, and that's with Corey Graves.

Now IF his in-ring career is over like reports are saying, then you can make him Corbin's manager to talk for him, you know to make him seem even more intimidating by making him the silent big man that he came across as during his debut.

But if Graves gets the okay to do in-ring stuff, make them a tag team for awhile, or maybe even for good. Both of their looks like mesh so well together.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

That finisher, holy shit.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Great showing by Corbin, can't wait to see where he goes from here.


----------



## Coyotex

have him do the clotheline from hell as a secondary finisher or a lunging big boot :mark:
whichever one he just needs to make it look like he just killed his opponent...dat shit would be :vince$


----------



## DemBoy

Hopefully he stays a silent badass for a while.


----------



## RiverFenix

Give him the Original Edge gimmick - those pre-debut vignettes were sick as hell -


----------



## Mr Poifect

I am impressed with what I saw of this guy on the PPV recently. He has a great look.


----------



## Romangirl252

I didn't get to see Takeover on Thursday but I watch it Saturday and he was awesome...I can't wait to see more of him on nxt


----------



## thevaliumkid

Like his finisher. Was nice to see as I detest that hippie dreadlocked tit


----------



## TopFiveRecords

I've seen him do two moves and his tattoos are cool. Not much to go on. Talk to you in a few months.


----------



## gabrielcev

I could see him playing a role similar to Bray Wyatts as a disturbed sociopath. I never heard him talk on the mic. I hope he is good.


----------



## Gravenbabies

we're going to the house show tonight and He's going to be a the MEET AND GREET so pretty happy about seeing him again :homer6


----------



## bonkertons

I could see him being a pretty awesome stable enforcer. 

Just picture it: heel Ambrose cutting a sick promo with Corbin standing in the background with his arms crossed.


----------



## Romangirl252

Baron was awesome again on nxt


----------



## BornBad

Baron Corbin is the shit! 

With a strong booking he could be the top star of NXT before the end of the year


----------



## DemBoy

^ Not THE top star, but i could see him becoming a top guy in NXT.


----------



## p862011

such a shame corey is still not cleared

imagine graves and corbin tag team


----------

